# ECA and Clen stack



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just wondering the best dosage when stacking both these?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm no expert but running them both together are going to put alot of stress on the heart mate, I might be wrong though! Sorry I couldn't help I've only ever used a ECA stack before


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No need to stack.Use one or the other


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

xpower said:


> No need to stack.Use one or the other


x2, mate we have spoken about this before, you dont need to stack both.

Choose one or the other, or do 2 weeks ECA, 2 weeks clen, and so forth if you must.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

there is no advantage to stacking these; you cycle them instead, alternating 2 weeks on each one. The reason is they are both working on the same pathways, except clen is more specific, and eca more general, but there is no synergy achieved by stacking- they use the same receptors..

ECA dose: 60mg ephadrine per day, split at least into 3.

ratio: 20mg ephedrine/200mg caffeine/70-80mg aspirin. take this 3x day, last dose BEFORE 3pm , or you wont sleep..

Clen: start at 20mcg day, work up to no more than 100mcg, but don't increase unless you have to... start at 20mcg for a few days, move to 40 etc..


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^ The above two posts layout exactly what you want to do.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> there is no advantage to stacking these; you cycle them instead, alternating 2 weeks on each one. The reason is they are both working on the same pathways, except clen is more specific, and eca more general, but there is no synergy achieved by stacking- they use the same receptors..
> 
> ECA dose: 60mg ephadrine per day, split at least into 3.
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt would you have to/recommend running ketotifen with this cycle with them both hitting the same receptors so they don't down regulate! I know you wouldnt have to use ketotifen when cycling ECA and yohimbine together as they hit different receptors!

Sorry if it's a stupid question but just trying to learn!

Cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> Ausbuilt would you have to/recommend running ketotifen with this cycle with them both hitting the same receptors so they don't down regulate! I know you wouldnt have to use ketotifen when cycling ECA and yohimbine together as they hit different receptors!
> 
> Sorry if it's a stupid question but just trying to learn!
> 
> Cheers


good question, and I would run ketotifen with the clen, but less inclined to with the ECA, as its not as specific. I didn't mention it as the OP was still grappling with the basic facts.. my hint is take ketotifen at night, as it makes most people drowsy, so at least get some sleep out of it! LOL


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> good question, and I would run ketotifen with the clen, but less inclined to with the ECA, as its not as specific. I didn't mention it as the OP was still grappling with the basic facts.. my hint is take ketotifen at night, as it makes most people drowsy, so at least get some sleep out of it! LOL


This is what I was thinking but I haven't ran clen personally myself 'yet' so was just checking for when I do incase I cycle it with something myself


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice lads its appreciated, I was told to stack both of them one a day eca and pyrimid up to 80mg's a day of clen taking every 4th day off.

Did a bit of research using the advice you huys have gave how does this sound:

Day1: 20mcg Clen

Day2: 40mcg

Day3: 60mcg

Day4: 80mcg

Day5: 80mcg ( increase if sides are tolerable)

Day6-Day12: 100mcg

Day13: 80 mcg

Day14: 60 mcgs

Day15: off

Day16: off

Day 17: ECA

The ECA I got is in capsules I was just going to take one per day would that be ok? Continue that for 2 weeks solid and then two days off and start the cycle again.

Also sould I be taking Ketotifen with the Clen?

How does that sound anyway?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good mate. Just taper according to your tolerance.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shaneh23 said:


> Thanks for the advice lads its appreciated, I was told to stack both of them one a day eca and pyrimid up to 80mg's a day of clen taking every 4th day off.
> 
> Did a bit of research using the advice you huys have gave how does this sound:
> 
> ...


theres no need to taper down. just stop the clen. If it where me, I'd take ketotifen in at least the last 5-7 days of clen, then just start the eca.

If you have ECA in capsules, how much ephedrine in each capsule? All the studies that show ECA working used 60mg/day, usually split into 3 doses (20mg each). The effective ratio of E:C:A is 1:10:3-4 so check your capsules, and add c or a as required.

Unless your capsules have 60mg each, you will not get the benefits- also ephedrine has a 4 hour half life, so 60mg in one go will not give optimum results. best to take when you awake, then every 4 hours.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> theres no need to taper down. just stop the clen. If it where me, I'd take ketotifen in at least the last 5-7 days of clen, then just start the eca.
> 
> If you have ECA in capsules, how much ephedrine in each capsule? All the studies that show ECA working used 60mg/day, usually split into 3 doses (20mg each). The effective ratio of E:C:A is 1:10:3-4 so check your capsules, and add c or a as required.
> 
> Unless your capsules have 60mg each, you will not get the benefits- also ephedrine has a 4 hour half life, so 60mg in one go will not give optimum results. best to take when you awake, then every 4 hours.


Im not sure mate, the way they came there wasnt even a label on the container. I was just told to take one a day half an hour before I train so for me thats about 12.30pm everyday.

Would you say its more effective if I take it say 10am or should I take it half hour before the gym?

And thanks I'll look into the ketotifen.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

A bit of info on ketotifen for you mate-

http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-538.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shaneh23 said:


> Im not sure mate, the way they came there wasnt even a label on the container. I was just told to take one a day half an hour before I train so for me thats about 12.30pm everyday.
> 
> Would you say its more effective if I take it say 10am or should I take it half hour before the gym?
> 
> And thanks I'll look into the ketotifen.


You're kidding...what about the website, or where you got it from- surely tells you dosage? if not, just go to boots or other pharmacy, and ask for chest-eze; 2quid for 9 tabs (only sell you 9 tabs at a time) each tab is 18.3mg of pharmaceutical ephedrine. so 3 a day.

Dont waste your time and money taking tabs where you don't know the dosage, or in fact whats in there... or what brand??

ephedrine has a half hour half life, so anywhere from 30min to a few hours before training is fast..

but feel your tab can't possibly have 60mg, so you're likely underdosed... less results..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I though ephedrine had a half life of around 4 hours


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> You're kidding...what about the website, or where you got it from- surely tells you dosage? if not, just go to boots or other pharmacy, and ask for chest-eze; 2quid for 9 tabs (only sell you 9 tabs at a time) each tab is 18.3mg of pharmaceutical ephedrine. so 3 a day.
> 
> Dont waste your time and money taking tabs where you don't know the dosage, or in fact whats in there... or what brand??
> 
> ...


I have them now so I might aswell take them, Ill go one a day like suggested but if I dont feel it Ill go one when I wake up about 9am and another one an hour before the gym around 12pm and see how that goes.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xpower said:


> I though ephedrine had a half life of around 4 hours


you're correct, I was thinking ahead about taking it 30mins before training and wrote 30min half life; Ephedrine def has 4 hour half life!

mea culpa


----------

